# Redwood kennel dog bloodlines



## laserbeak (Jul 24, 2017)

I apologize in advance if this is in the incorrect forum or has been previously addressed. I tried searching the forums, but I couldn't find any information pertaining to my inquiry.

Anyone here have experience with Redwood kennels? I've been gathering information on potential breeders, and I stumbled across their web page. They've got some beautiful dogs, and I was wondering if anyone on here has purchased one of their dogs and if the bloodline is true APBT.

This is their website: Breeders of American Pit bull Terrier we have good quality puppies from show and field lines. The bloodlines that we have chosen include Greco's/Boogieman Budweiser Crusher and Eli Boudreaux

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogs look good and they show a couple of them. So if you know what you're getting into with a game bred dog and they aren't charging an arm and a leg, I guess it would be an OK place to start. I'm sure you can sit down and talk with them and tell them what you want in a bulldog and they can show you the right litter for what you want.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

*I know him*

I know him, and I know the breeders he got Moonshine from (RIP) He is good people!


----------

